# Muskingum River 4/18



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

A few of us hit the Muskingum Saturday nite to try and catch some Cats. We got to our spot about 5pm and right away I hooked into a good fish but lost it , After that I caught 3 Channel Cats all about 8 inches long and caught on nightcrawler.Fishing was Really slow till about 2 am When my Brother hooked into a nice fish , After about a 10 minute fight , He landed a very nice 32lb Flathead. His biggest Fish ever. After that We didnt catch another Fish. We caught7 Fish total including a Spot, a Smallie and a Drum.
Will get pics of the Flattie u as soon as they are sent to me .


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great fish. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I've been wanting to get down there and get some fishing in hows the water level at Devola? Anyone been down there lately?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Finnaly got the pics of the Flathead


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice man.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

We fished Devola today for about 5 hours, managed 3 Hybrids, 1 walleye, 1 white bass. It is a rock pile and the fish are stacked up behind the rocks and in the holes. I caught all my fish behind the same rock, all of them were caught on a 3.5 shad with 1/8oz. head. Will post up pics later, looked at the graph and it looks like 17.0' by friday, still low but better!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

4.1 lbs.










4.7lbs.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I was at Devol's Dam on Saturday and Lowell Dam on Sunday. Nothing either day except for one fish I snagged at Devol's Dam, a nice catfish, probably 5 pounds. I got it on the base of the tail with a jig and wow, what a fight. Best fight I've had all year. I had to rush along the shoreline just to keep up with it. But, I did snag it so it doesn't exactly count. Gotwipers, I'm glad to hear you did better. I've yet to catch a fish from the river over 8 inches this year.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

We went up there for a few minutes. We should have fished the apple tree, ended up over there but it was too late!! fish were there, especially gar, but if you could get underneath them you would get hit. Anyway, let me just vent a little bit......

I was kind of shocked when I walked down the bank, the trash was everywhere and the fishing line! Holy crap, what the hell to these ppl do just cut the line at the reel???? It is absolutely terrible fishing on the other side because you can't drift without hanging up in a huge nest of line, I know its part of river fishing and especially down there but to leave the line laying in bundles on the rocks is a little lazy! 

We will be down this Sunday, but if the water is still low probably fishing the Ohio then maybe run up to Devola.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I know what you mean about the trash. I keep meaning to bring a bag with me but I never do. I can't even imagine what the east side is like - I've only fished the west side and it's bad enough but the fishing area is much more concentrated below the lock on the other shore. But during one trip, I did find two different balls that I brought back for my dog. She loved that. One man's trash may be a dog's treasure.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah I just don't get it, how is there 30 yds of line attached to a 1/4oz. jig?

I am assuming that the dock is in at the ramp?


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

My goodness did it rain! We were going to launch at the park but with forcast calling for severe storms we decided to stay on the bank. Didn't start fishing until 9:00 or so, we did get a real nice Walleye (2.8lbs) and another smaller, also only caught 1 Hybrid, the gar are still there as we snagged a gazillion of them. Sauger were also hitting pretty good, left around 12 cause the water was coming up and getting pretty dirty, and we were soaked!!


----------

